# The VERY best item you have put on your boat...



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I believe there was an old thread like this, but I thought we would run a new one.

So, of all the things you have done to your boat, what has been the single best thing? Provide pics if you can.

I will tell you mine: The solar array.










It is out of sight expensive. I think I dropped about $7,000 or better on the thing. But it has made my boat completely off the grid. I do not have to worry about power too much. I have and can install things like household fans, run a hair dryer, coffee makers, etc without worry and without the expense of buying marine units. We are even looking at a small 110v deep freeze and know we have the power to run it and without it being a major drain. It has given us LOTS of freedom.

Of course, with the solar panels we also increased our battery bank and installed a large Prosine 2k inverter... but still would say of all the things so far, I like the array the best - especially when coupled to my other items.

What's your best investment so far?

- CD


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

1. dodger
2. bimini
3. EPIRB

All have equal value.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Ice maker (sorry, couldn't resist...)


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

1 autohelm
2 dodger
3 FUGAWI
4 radar

I cannot see being without these.

We bought a new to us boat and the first two things I went out and bought were autohelm and radar.


----------



## countdemonet (Sep 30, 2007)

*My wife, of course*

You guys need to adjust your priorities!


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

*Up until this Year*

Autohelm was No.1
Single best mod I ever added, absolutely loved it.
This year I got a new Mainsail and now it is starting to compete for first place.
I put a stereo in this year and love it but it doesn't do what the autohelm or new main does.
I still have the stern rail seats to put in, they are still in the garage and will have to wait for winter haul out to install on the hard.
I have added many mods over the years and like them all but that autohelm is something else and tough to beat.  I'll have to wait and see how my new fathead mainsail works out since I have only had it a couple weeks now.

The most expensive and least liked mod was my rollerfurler, I bought the Scheafer CF700 Snapfurler, a very nice well made unit but it and any other furler only add complications to the setup, I was better off with the hank-ons in hindsight. Rollerfurlers are a nice to have and make for easy convenient sail douse but the installation and complication they add remove them from my recommendation list. Too much money and complication for the return on investment.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

CaptKermie is onto something.... If everyone also lists items that in hindsight were not worth the money it would make this thread even more useful for us outfitting.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

After "ourselves" , there are two best things, actually: The GPS and the Harken blocks for the mainsheet.

Jim


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Electronic charting at the nav station next to the radar. With the instantaneous plotting of position and the radar as confirmation of what the electronics is indicating, you can thread a needle on a dark foggy night and find your way to a safe anchorage and a rum toddy vs spending the night off shore.

After that.... Aries self-steering (thank you, Nick Franklin) and the autopilot!!


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

Harken Power WInches


----------



## seamountie (May 29, 2001)

In order:
1) Chart Plotter (now a laptop with Fugawi)
2) Auto Pilot
3) Radar

And following that:
Quaketack and 3M Command Strips

Quaketack is a non-marking/marring putty that you can stick down things with and they WILL NOT kick loose until you want them to. It is best on horizontal surfaces. For vertical ones, 3M command strips have a number of products for sticking things on. And they come off again with out leaving marks or residue.

I sound like a shill, but my wife & I really use those two product all the time and it simplifies the various mods you have to do when you live-aboard.

Unfortunately, neither product is suitable for anywhere other than the cabin.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

There were many nice goodies already on the boat when we bought it. The best thing we added was the Dickinson Newport Propane Cabin Heater. Or maybe the custom cockpit cushions. The AGM batteries have been nice too. Or the new set of sails (genoa, staysail, mainsail). 

Hmmm, tough call.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

No question: autopilot


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I'm with the Count on this one, you men need to adjust your priorities, no wonder they can not get the spouse to clean the boat!









Marty


----------



## jason3317 (Dec 20, 2007)

A real (electric) perc coffee pot that runs off the inverter (no more stove perc!).

Followed very closely by the Garmin plotter.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

After my wife of course

1-C80 Chartplotter
2- Gerhauer Davit System
3-6-6volt Lifeline AGM Batteries
4-Remote I pod stereo hookup from helm


----------



## Mark1948 (Jun 19, 2007)

Cannot resist, my left foot and my right foot.


----------



## SRsail (Sep 21, 2003)

The Rum.....


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Wife says the roller furler, Harken MKIV Unit 2
I say the tack tick wireless or Garhauer Davits are a tie


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

1. New headsail and staysail.
2. Furling for staysail.
3. Wallas diesel forced air heat.
4. Fiberglass decks instead of teak.
5. AGM batteries


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

Lazyjacks for the main. Solar powered vent.spring loaded boom vang.

Going by some of the things you guys install clearly you've never read the "virtues of the minimum boat" articles by Sam Llewellyn in the Practical boat Owner magazine.. ;-)

Mychael


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

Best Thing: Autopilot - productivity improve as I put on AP and do other stuff onboard. 
Worst Thing: Aircon - go to boat with list of 5 items to do. Turn on AC and fall asleep. Go home with list of 5 items yet to do.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll let you know when I'm done....


----------



## jjns (Jul 8, 2007)

Beer.


----------



## bloodhunter (May 5, 2009)

The vacuflush freshwater head and the big acrylic sink in the galley 'cause they made my lady very very happy


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

*Halyard plate*

Best $35 spent. An enabler. Fits under deck-stepped mast and allows all sorts of rigging mods---running lines to cockpit---without drilling holes. Got mine online from Catalina Direct in Sacramento.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I got most of the bells and whistles on my boat already! But what i found to be the best addition to my boat has been Kids. MY kids, the neighbors kids, friends of my kids that are kids, guests kids.

They are so happy to take a ride in the "special chair" to the top of the mast. Give them a rag and a good "Arrrrrrrr you weak livered Scoundrel" and they will clean up anything. 

But the best thing about kids is they way they smile when they are at the helm. It keeps the Capt. happy!


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

Time.
No matter how much time I put into the boat cleaning, upgrading, towing, launching it's always repaid a hundred fold when the sheets are harden up and we catch the breath of God and go out there.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Carbon spar. Replaced a heavy inmast furling spar.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

The Count has got it right . The best addition is my wife, who is my crew. She does a great night watch, cooks, cleans, navigates, keeps me entertained, and a host of other benefits. She makes the sailing life much easier, and I only have to do half the cooking, cleaning,etc.etc. She's easy on the eyes too IMHO .......i2f


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

gps, epirb,autopilot &me...so far


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

chart plotter, solar panels


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

So far, probably increasing my outhaul from a 1:1 to a 4:1. Simple things, I know. 

I'm hoping that the new technora 155 coming in July will trump that greatly.


----------



## bristol321 (May 29, 2007)

OK ok dont laugh, Mooring line snubbers, not the crappy rubber ones but the nice ones with good shackles. Went from sleeping aboard a roller coaster to sleeping in peace. Then the requisite autohelm radar "the dog" (hope she doesn't read this) and our pet beagle.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

1. Wife
2. Beer
3. TBD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Replaced my delaminated seahood with a new one cut from 1/2" aluminum plate (Routed underneath to save weight) . It's going to be awhile before this one rots away.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

My vote for the best thing(s) we have put on our boats over the years: 

Solar Showers. Simple, foolproof, economical and luxurious.

Bimini - could not live without one. 

Masthead fly/Windex - I use it and trust it more than the $800+ electronic masthead instruments - which are the first things to fail in my experience. Current boat that and the sail ticklers are all we go by or intend to use.

Wheel AutoPilot - Last two boats have had the ST4000+ and it is a very handy thing at times.

Channellock #440 Pliers - fuel filters, oil filters, crusted on hoses, reluctant seacock handles, galley fittings, pull nails, leverage to unstick stuck anchor shackle pins. Should be in every boat toolbox. 


Some things we have had but "surrendered" without remorse:

Air conditioning/rev-cycle heat. Great pleasure, but you can't use it underway and it becomes an excuse to not leave the dock.

Refrigeration. Ice box is just as effective and does not need the added space/nuisance/drain of a compressor.

SeaTalk Bus. My few current instruments don't talk to each other . . . but that means I now again listen to the environment and not some display.

Inverter. Thought I was going to miss this more than I have so far. If you don't have a bunch of appliances or equipment aboard that needs 120V it really doesn't add much.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

bristol321 said:


> OK ok dont laugh, Mooring line snubbers,


Man, if they laugh over that, they'll piss their pants over this........a landing loop


----------



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

1) compass
2) radar
3) AIS
4) autopilot


----------



## hump180 (Dec 26, 2006)

So far, Garmin 545 GPS with built in charts. Almost a necessity to navigate the shallows of Lake Erie to stay off ground.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

Coaming/backrest cushion from BottomSiders and homemade variation.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

GREAT idea for a thread!

Even though I added things like running water, hot water, 110v, etc to the last boat, by far the best thing was the fireplace. It was a brass wall mounted cole-stove. It was fiddly to run, but the bunk in the saloon turned into a double and the glow from the fire with some red wine and the right company was absolutely priceless....

Most honorable mention goes to the ever-suffering rule bilge pumps that kept that puppy afloat for the 6 years I lived on her. Rule bilge pumps are amazing.

On the new boat, 

1: Converting the main berth back to a double bed. (and adding teak grab handles above it  ) 
2: Good quality binoculars with a built in compass.
3: Sun showers (even though we have engine hot water)
4: The masthead windex
5: Standard Horizons GX3000S VHF. Fantastic.

Hopefully all will be overshadowed by the newly installed Nature's Head composting toilet. Too soon to say yet though....

MedSailor


----------



## chandlerman (Apr 26, 2008)

1) Autopilot -- a must-have, as I am almost always truly or _de facto_ single-handing. I've got the ST-4000 wheelpilot and have come to perhaps over-rely on it in any conditions where it can hold the course.
2) GPS -- Nothing fancy, just whatever the current bottom-of-the-line Garmin happens to be. I mostly day sail and when I get the call from my wife "when will you be back?" I can finally give her an accurate answer. That having been said, I've finally installed some charting software on the laptop and am seeing the light about chart plotters with GPS integration.
3) Grill -- While I wouldn't recommend the cheap ones, nothing livens up a boat like cooking out on it. It might even be better than beer since the kids can get in on the fun, too. I have a cheap (by marine grill standards) Magma and it won't stay lit in more than 10 kts or apparent wind, so spend the cash and get a good one if you do.
4) Spreader lights -- cleaning up the sails, running rigging, trash, etc. while holding a flashlight sucks.

Top To-Do:
New Bimini & Dodger -- the boat budget got blown on a new transmission this year, so I'm currently bimini-less and the dodger is literally coming apart at the seams, and I've re-gained my appreciation for them. Yesterday, for example, while running with < 5 kts of apparent wind and not a cloud in the sky, was a hot and sweaty mess, and it was a cool day on the Great Lakes, temperature-wise.


----------



## gilsurf (Dec 12, 2006)

Our boat came with many goodies... for add ons, the Spectra watermaker made the family life aboard much easier and Sport a Seats made liming even better... and then a 6 month sabbatical to enjoy them in the Caribbean was the tops.


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 8, 2005)

*The Admiral*: Sailing is more fun and meaningful when you have someone to share the experiences (assuming you survive them ). 
*
Rail-Mount Grill*: FL summers are terrible if you have to cook inside, but the grill really helps keep the interior bearable.

*Auto-Pilot*: Without this I would have a very difficult time single-handing my boat.

*My Kindle*: I like to read, but did not have the room for books on my live-aboard until I got this.

*Verizon MiFi*: I used an aircard before, which is limited to one machine, but this is a wireless router-cellular modem for up to 5 devices, keeping the Admiral and the kids happy with their devices too.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

bristol321 said:


> OK ok dont laugh, Mooring line snubbers, not the crappy rubber ones but the nice ones with good shackles. .


 Sound great. Can you give a name and model Sounds like something I need to look into. Thanks Al


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

1. Loose-footed main
2. adjustable backstay.

These have really made sailing in changing conditions enjoyable. And for peace of mind:
3. depth gauge.


----------



## sailstoo (Aug 4, 2008)

*Best item installed on boat*

Oversized self-tailing winches!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm with Count Demonet.


----------



## recycle (May 6, 2008)

cup holders and auto inflate PFD with harness.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

The single best item: roller furling, no question. It single-handedly made single handing enjoyable. A close second: new main and 135 jenny.

Runner up: new outboard to replace the twenty five year old cranky unit that came with the boat.

Two somewhat controversial (at least for this forum) third place finishers: The Tiller Tamer, and Winchers.


----------



## TaylorC (May 15, 2008)

*Front opening fridge door - direct beer access*

Lots of these choices work for me too.

The big screen GPS mounted by the wheel was the first thing I added. The new sails have been great. The cascaded outhaul was good. The solar panel was supposed to be temporary and its still with me. Fixing the autopilot is a heart warming moment every time I do it. I love showing off high end marine binocs to landlubbers, both the super bright 7x50's and the gyrostablized 12x30's.

But even better than the replacement refrigeration system that keeps my beer ice cold - the single thing that I like the best and take the most pride in is the front opening door that I added on the old top loading box which allows me to snatch my beers directly out of the bottom without reaching down past all the food my wife keeps bringing on trips.


----------



## BradleyK (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine is a high quality Life Raft. Peace of mind, plus "The captain's number one responsibility if that of his crew".


----------



## tylax6 (Jul 9, 2009)

Love this thread! some great ideas, but ill go with girlfriend!! nothing can beat it!


----------

